# Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!



## Echinopsis (12. Feb. 2012)

Moin Leute,

einen Steinwurf von mir entfernt gibt es eine Orchideengärtnerei, dort war heute Austellung mit Verkauf und Pflanzenschau.

Habe euch ein paar Bilder gemacht, viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

...noch ein paar Blütenbilder:


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

Noch ein paar Bilder der Gärtnerei und des Bestandes!


----------



## bekamax (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

 Mei schön!
Danke fürs Einstellen der Bilder!

LG Karin


----------



## maga_graz (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

... ich nehm das Epidendrum ... ;-)

Verrätst du auch den Namen der Gärtnerei? Wegen der Naturformen, nicht der Nopsen-Hybriden...


----------



## axel (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

Hallo Daniel


Das sind ja super tolle Fotos 
Dein Besuch der Ausstellung hat sich ja gelohnt.
Welche Orchidee hast Du Dir den nach Hause mitgenommen ?  

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Besuch einer Orchideengärtnerei!*

Keine Axel, ich sammel keine Orchis. Mein Platz ist restlos voll mit anderen Plantas 

Es ist die Zucht von M & M in Steinsfeld (Nähe Schweinfurt)
Google gibt euch die Homepage.


----------

